# Missing Operating System



## balanga (Jul 17, 2018)

I have FreeBSD installed on two GPT partitions and installed Grub to be able to select which one, with the aim of being able to add more options in due course. Somehow I cannot get Linux added, and in my latest attempt, thinking that Slack Puppy would install it's own Grub it ended up trying to install its own MBR resulting in a *Missing Operating System* msg on boot. I've now tried to rescue the situation by setting a bootme flag on both da0p1 (freebsd-boot) and da0p2 (freebsd-ufs) but without any effect. 

I am able to boot FreeBSD with the aid of a Grub USB stick, so what do I need to run to restore the disk to a bootable state?

I have a freebsd-boot partition as well as a bios-boot partition. Would recreating them both using `gpart` resore the system to the previous state? Still not really sure if a freebsd-boot partition is required in this case...


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2018)

You can try rewriting the bootcode: `gpart bootcode -b /boot/pmbr ada0`.


----------

